# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Nhân viên kỹ thuật bảo hành xe đạp điện tại Hà Nội

## dangpv1991

Công ty Xuất nhập khẩu Linh Trung Tín cần tuyển gấp nhân viên kỹ thuật bảo hành xe đạp điện:
Mô tả công việc:
- Lắp ráp, bảo trì, sửa chữa xe đạp điện cho khách hàng
- Các công việc khác theo yêu cầu của cấp trên
Yêu cầu công việc:
- Ứng viên có sức khỏe tốt, tuổi từ 18-30
- Thật thà, trung thực, nhiệt tình trong công việc.
- Am hiểu động cơ điện, cơ khí, chế tạo máy.
- Ưu tiên những ứng viên có kinh nghiệm ở các vị trí liên qua
Mức lương: 4-6tr/tháng
Ứng viên quan tâm xin vui lòng gửi CV về email: tuyendungltt@gmail.com

----------

